# is this derealisation



## gsc93 (Nov 28, 2016)

hello everyone, this is my first post on the forum and would be great full for any feedback or similiar experiences to be shared with me. it started with extreme anxiety that caused chest pain which i still get that led me to going hospital twice which ofcourse they said im suffering from bad anxiety. then to the doctors several times who prescribed me propranolol, which helped a bit then a week later citalopram, and 5 days in i started to have visual distortions i.e peoples noses look longer and ears stick out more, which sounds crazy i know and it absolutely freaked me out i wouldn't talk to anyone and caused me more stress and anxiety as i thought its either the meds (now discontinued 2 weeks ago) or im loosing my mind. This is still going on but as i have a demanding job ive had to block it out. my symptoms are, eye floaters, eye strain, feels like im in a dream, seems like im viewing the world slightly zoomed in or bubble like, muscle twitches and i dont feel much emotion at all, mostly anger and frustration. im constantly. worried i have brain damage or something like that, all ican say is i feel like I'm in a different world, i will be seeing phycologist soon but until then, is this derealization. thanks for consideration. GC


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

that sounds awfully distressing, especially since you have to push through it and keep working.

your description sounds very similar to other descriptions of symptoms I've read on this forum. I have not personally experienced the specific symptoms you list, but others have, none of them had brain damage (many of them went in for scans and tests and the like because they had the same fear as you), and some of them have already recovered from those symptoms. I can't recall usernames off the top of my head, but I imagine they'll come rolling through sooner or later.

(side note, "losing your mind" is kind of a weird concept. what's so scary about it to you?)


----------



## gsc93 (Nov 28, 2016)

thank you for the reply i have many more symptoms but its hard to explain i heard that derealization can cause certain body parts to look bigger and alien like which is why i have come to this forum, loosing my mind for me, someone that has worked very hard at my career and allways performed with a strong mindset is not being able to control my nerves, and my vision is playing huge tricks on me, i no its not loosing my mind but thats how i feel. The brain is the most powerful thing on earth and its devastating when something has gone wrong inside. I suppose im seeking for relation, as well as understanding what it is i really have, i can see myself spending alot of money on councelling but you can't put a price tag on health. GC


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

I can understand the "can't put a price tag on health" mentality (even if I can't actually afford to have that mentality, haha). someone mentioned to me that there are actually specialists out there specifically for depersonalization/derealization, so it's possible you may be able to work with one and sort of take the fast-track to recovery, if that makes sense.

I wish you luck, and happiness.


----------

